

OpenZFS - bsg75
http://open-zfs.org

======
rubyn00bie
This is better than Christmas for me... Though I am an atheist (but I still
like presents!).

There's almost nothing I wish for more than a ZFS based world. If that OSX
version wasn't in alpha, I'd install it right now. A truly modern, well
designed file system is something most people don't have any clue about.

Snapshots and pooling would probably make most people cry tears of joy.

I hope ZFS continues to gain traction; freeing it from BSD and Solaris is step
one!

